# Windows server 2003 shutdown unexpectedly



## POla (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I have an IBM xSeries 205 server running Windows server 2003 SP2 that located at remote site. The server shutdown and restart unexpectedly at random date and time since 4 months ago. It is inside workgroup and installed with SEP. I am sure that this was not caused by power trip. I have performed windows update and changed the login password but no use. I also checked the event log and no significant error occurs around the time of such incident except the following:

The Windows Firewall has detected an application listening for incoming traffic. 

Name: - 
Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe 
Process identifier: 792 
User account: NETWORK SERVICE 
User domain: NT AUTHORITY 
Service: Yes 
RPC server: No 
IP version: IPv4 
IP protocol: UDP 
Port number: 50978 
Allowed: No 
User notified: No

However, this failure audit also happen when the system run normally. There is no system failure dump file although I have it configured. How can I make sure the unexpected shutdown and restart is not due to hardware failure? Is there any way I can figure out the root cause? Hope that someone can help me out, thank you.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check the windows automatic update settings.
If it is set to automatically download and install updates,
and an update requires a restart,it will first prompt for a restart,
then if no input is detected it will automatically restart after
a period of time.


----------



## POla (Jul 1, 2007)

The automatic update was turned off so this is not the cause.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

someone pressed the button?


----------

